# Steam



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

I tell you,what is getting me pretty mad. I can understand them saying you can not smoke in Gov buildings or Public building. I will even say that i can understand some resurants. I can not understand not smoking in bars. I want to make a bar that if you dont smoke a cigar or pipe you can not come in. I just had to get that off my chest


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I feel it should be up to the owner of the establishment. In my home town, you can allow smoking in any privetly owned building. If you offer a seperate form of ventilation for the smking area you get a tax break.....pretty sweet!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> I tell you,what is getting me pretty mad. I can understand them saying you can not smoke in Gov buildings or Public building. I will even say that i can understand some resurants. I can not understand not smoking in bars. I want to make a bar that if you dont smoke a cigar or pipe you can not come in. I just had to get that off my chest


I do hope you VOTE in any and all elections; and find out how candidates stand on smoking ordinances. This goes for ALL of us who enjoy cigars too.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the board... I think most of us are in agreement with you... enjoy yourself while you are here!


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

It's the same here in GA, looks like the next step is private clubs. At least we still have our homes and this place, so it's like a virtual herf. Welcome to CL!


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to cigar live. It is going to take people speaking up and voting for our side to keep smoking accessible even on your own private property.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I do hope you VOTE in any and all elections; and find out how candidates stand on smoking ordinances. This goes for ALL of us who enjoy cigars too.


Squid is right. Unfortunately the loudest squeek gets the oil in this country. You need to vote. Know who your voting for and what they stand for. Thats the only way we get to move in the right direction.

I dont want this to turn political as I have a responsibility that it doesnt. But all Cigar Smokers are facing extinction...just what others want.


----------



## ldostlund (Apr 19, 2007)

We should all get together and buy a city or an island or something. Or we could all move to the DR or something. Maybe we can get a group rate.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

ldostlund said:


> We should all get together and buy a city or an island or something. Or we could all move to the DR or something. Maybe we can get a group rate.


As long as we have WiFi


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

ldostlund said:


> We should all get together and buy a city or an island or something. Or we could all move to the DR or something. Maybe we can get a group rate.


Sounds good to me! :redface:


----------



## Lords Tobacco Co. (Apr 26, 2007)

Island works well i think!!! There are a few for sale around the Bahama's some where around 1.6 mil i believe.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Chump change


----------



## Lords Tobacco Co. (Apr 26, 2007)

spread it around a few hundred people and it becomes a sizable number


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Chump change


Since you made all that money when you sold Mike Row Soft, why don't you buy us one!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

If our founding fathers new what had become of our private property rights, they would be turning over in their graves.


----------



## lobsterkmd (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a hot pressing issue in New Hampshire as well. June 1st their is a senate bill expected to be voted on by the House. The way the bill currently reads says that smoking would be banned in all Restaurants and public places. We are hopefuly they will make an amendment to the bill, but if they don't our store will have to face closing down by early September. As serving alcohol and being able to smoke in the store are intrical parts of the business.

It shouldn't be up to government to decide whether or not a business should be smoking or non, it should be the business and consumers choice. Those that can't stand smoke should be able to read the lettering on our sign that says "Cigar" and make an independent choice.

The RTDA has a great link on their website for legislation, and gives you contact information and sample letters so that you can e-mail your state reps. We have the info on our site as well, and pamphlets that we pass out to our customers.

We'll keep fighting this until the very end!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

lobsterkmd said:


> This is a hot pressing issue in New Hampshire as well. June 1st their is a senate bill expected to be voted on by the House. The way the bill currently reads says that smoking would be banned in all Restaurants and public places. We are hopefuly they will make an amendment to the bill, but if they don't our store will have to face closing down by early September. As serving alcohol and being able to smoke in the store are intrical parts of the business.
> 
> It shouldn't be up to government to decide whether or not a business should be smoking or non, it should be the business and consumers choice. Those that can't stand smoke should be able to read the lettering on our sign that says "Cigar" and make an independent choice.
> 
> ...


how the hell did that happen IN NH? WHat happened to live free or die?


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

BigBuddha76 said:


> how the hell did that happen IN NH? WHat happened to live free or die?


They must be running the campain on the idea it was misquoted. It's "Live Smoke Free or Die!"


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I really hope everyone gets active and involved in the stripping of our rights. It's irks me to no end that I can go serve my country and fight for rights, then be told I have less rights than a non-smoker.

My biggest issue is the fact that right now, non-smokers have a choice, they can choose to go to smoking OR non-smoking establishments. They get to decide for themselves. As of January 2008, I won't even be allowed to make that decision for myself, even though I'm an adult and fully aware of the consequences of my actions. 
Grrr...


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

BTW, put me in for $10 towards that island.  I'm so there. lol.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll say this again; if you smoke cigars you'd better VOTE! All elections, local, state and federal. Vote early and vote often. So many little groups of people with a single commonality end up forming PACs, it's about time cigar smokers did this also...


----------



## lobsterkmd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> how the hell did that happen IN NH? WHat happened to live free or die?


That's what I want to know...ohh and apparently the next thing on their agenda is banning trans-fats. My patience and hard work with the state government is really running thin...

 Kristin


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Here in Ohio there is a state-wide smoking ban with the exception of tobacco shops pre-law. I smoke exclusively at home either in the garage when it's cold or outside on my patio. I have voted in every election in which this was an issue. Unfortunately, these laws, which are focused on cigarettes, don't take into account hobbyists who smoke cigars or pipes.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

chrisguinther said:


> Here in Ohio there is a state-wide smoking ban with the exception of tobacco shops pre-law. I smoke exclusively at home either in the garage when it's cold or outside on my patio. I have voted in every election in which this was an issue. Unfortunately, these laws, which are focused on cigarettes, don't take into account hobbyists who smoke cigars or pipes.


from what i understand we cant even smoke withing thirty-someodd feet of a public building... THATS OUTSIDE!!! madness


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

supergirl said:


> I really hope everyone gets active and involved in the stripping of our rights. It's irks me to no end that I can go serve my country and fight for rights, then be told I have less rights than a non-smoker.
> 
> My biggest issue is the fact that right now, non-smokers have a choice, they can choose to go to smoking OR non-smoking establishments. They get to decide for themselves. As of January 2008, I won't even be allowed to make that decision for myself, even though I'm an adult and fully aware of the consequences of my actions.
> Grrr...


Am I the only one who stopped reading this post on the word "stripping"???

I'm a pig and I know it. Shoot me.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> Am I the only one who stopped reading this post on the word "stripping"???


What post?


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys are cracking me up with the island and "stripping" of our rights, HAHAHA!!! Too funny, minutewithTravis!


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> Am I the only one who stopped reading this post on the word "stripping"???
> 
> I'm a pig and I know it. Shoot me.


:roflmao:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I'll say this again; if you smoke cigars you'd better VOTE! All elections, local, state and federal. Vote early and vote often. So many little groups of people with a single commonality end up forming PACs, it's about time cigar smokers did this also...


Is there any way we could have a thread that identified what candidates supported cigar smokers? I know we aren't supposed to get political but if we keep it solely based on their stance on smoking and then maybe just have some links to where we can read more about their platform and make a personal desicion...

In Southlake you can only smoke in your car or in your house, no where else. Grapevine passed a smoking ban I'm pretty sure but at least some places were "granfathered" to allow smoking.
Lucky for me the local b&m I go to is in Euless and the odds of a smoking ban there are low. Though at this rate I wouldn't be suprised if they try to ban smoking in the whole continental U.S. except for in the home:arghhhh:

I'll put $1,000 down for some beachfront property on that island...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Is there any way we could have a thread that identified what candidates supported cigar smokers? I know we aren't supposed to get political but if we keep it solely based on their stance on smoking and then maybe just have some links to where we can read more about their platform and make a personal desicion...
> 
> In Southlake you can only smoke in your car or in your house, no where else. Grapevine passed a smoking ban I'm pretty sure but at least some places were "granfathered" to allow smoking.
> Lucky for me the local b&m I go to is in Euless and the odds of a smoking ban there are low. Though at this rate I wouldn't be suprised if they try to ban smoking in the whole continental U.S. except for in the home:arghhhh:
> ...


Actually there should be an independent web site for a Cigar Smoker's P.A.C. That way people from all over and all the different forums could refer to one place, which was unaffiliated with any particular organization. I have no spare time to devote to such an endevor, but I'd do it in a heartbeat if I didn't have to work!

I will be looking into this next week...


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually there should be an independent web site for a Cigar Smoker's P.A.C. That way people from all over and all the different forums could refer to one place, which was unaffiliated with any particular organization. I have no spare time to devote to such an endevor, but I'd do it in a heartbeat if I didn't have to work!
> 
> I will be looking into this next week...


Great idea! Keep us posted as I will definately spread the word of such a site to my BOTL at my local b&m and elsewhere.


----------



## Don TuTo cigars (Apr 10, 2007)

I respect others so they respect me. 
All that we want is equality that means a Smoking Section for us and a Non-Smoking section for them.

That would be the Fair way to go about all these Prohibition and depleding of our Rigths.

Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just wanted to share this e-mail I recieved the other day!

------ Original Message ------
From: Chris McCalla <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, May 25th, 2007 10:56 AM CDT
To: Legislative <[email protected]>
Subject: Texas House Bill 9

Good morning Texas RTDA members:

As the regular session adjourns Monday, I wanted to let all of your 
know
that House Bill 9, the proposed statewide public smoking prohibition,
has been essentially killed for the session. The bill was approved by
the House and forwarded to the Senate where the bill was suspended on
the Senate floor. In order to lift the suspension, 80% of the Senate
would have to vote in favor of such action. RTDA and its allies see 
this
as an improbability.

Though nothing is over until it is over, I feel confident in saying 
that
this issue is dead for the year. Thank you very much to all of you who
offered your opposition and relentless support of our collective
actions. And thank you to your customers for their letters to the State
Legislature.

We may be safe for this year, but this issue will only come up again
next year. RTDA will work with you in ensuring a grassroots 
organization
is formerly organized and operational for the 2008 session.

An important note for those who did not participate-your help is
urgently needed for next year. A handful of tobacconists cannot carry
the load for an entire state. Get off the bench and get into the game!
The more support we will have, the more effective our efforts in
protecting your rights to operate your business with as little
government intervention as possible.

As always, if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact
me.

Thank you again,

Sincerely,

Chris McCalla

RTDA Legislative Director

#4 Bradley Park Court Suite 2H

Columbus GA 31904-3637

Phone: 706-494-1143

Fax: 706-494-1893

"We must all hang together or most assuredly, we will all hang
separately." B. Franklin"


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

MinuteWithTravis said:


> Am I the only one who stopped reading this post on the word "stripping"???
> 
> I'm a pig and I know it. Shoot me.


 something tells me thursdays and fridays are going to be a hell of a lot more fun than they used to be


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually there should be an independent web site for a Cigar Smoker's P.A.C. That way people from all over and all the different forums could refer to one place, which was unaffiliated with any particular organization. I have no spare time to devote to such an endevor, but I'd do it in a heartbeat if I didn't have to work!
> 
> I will be looking into this next week...


Well I do have a degree in political science and I'd love to feel like my money spent getting this thing was worth something. I'd gladly lobby for cigar/pipe smokers


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

I agree that smoking in a bar or restaurant should be up to the owners. Many restaurants have already forbidden smoking on their own because they felt that is what their customers want. Most bars have not, because they know that their customers want to smoke. 

Also, what does it take to be a 'private club'? Could a bar charge a dollar membership fee at the door and call themselves private, and therefore allow smoking? Just something I was thinking about.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

ldostlund said:


> We should all get together and buy a city or an island or something. Or we could all move to the DR or something. Maybe we can get a group rate.


Sealand is for sale. We could all chip in.

http://www.sealandgov.org/


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

countnikon said:


> Sealand is for sale. We could all chip in.
> 
> http://www.sealandgov.org/


I smell a group buy.:lol:


----------

